# Accountant - points for education - need help desperately!



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

I am a CIMA (Associate Member) and IPA has assessed my qualification as equivalent to a Australian Bachelors degree for the purpose of migration. (It does say that I miss one core area "Auditing" which I may need to get the IPA membership someday). 

So, I filled in the EOI as Bachelors degree - other which gives me 15 points (several agents said that Associate Membership of CIMA gets 15 points). Is that right? I have 60 pts as at now and should most likely get an invite in the next round. I suddenly saw that there is an option in the EOI saying "other qualifications assessed as suitable for your skilled occupation" which only gets 10 points. Please help. I am so worried!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

So you don't actually have a Bachelor's degree? I'm afraid in that case you would only be able to claim 10 points for education.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Anna, Many thanks for your reply. I don't have a bachelors degree only CIMA (Associate Member). I was going to withdraw my EOI and re-do IELTS to get 10 more pts (as I got 9, 9, 9 and 7.5 last time!). However, my agent said that as my letter claims "your qualification has been assessed as comparable to a bachelors degree for the purpose of awarding points for General Migration to Australia...." I would get 15 points. Since I couldn't take his word, I checked with few more agents. They confirmed that in the case of an Accountant where the required skill level is Bachelors or higher level skill, CIMA and ACCA associate and fellow members receive 15 points. I also know five other people who have CIMA/ACCA memberships and submitted docs for the 189 visa (the EOIs as Bachelors Degree - other). However, nonoe has yet received any outcome. So, it could be that we are all wrong! Sigh! This is such a trauma....Maybe I should just withdraw my EOI...I really don't know! The DIAC booklet says, 15 pts for Australian bachelors degrees or Bachelors qualifiations awarded by any other recognized institute. So if at all CIMA/ACCA should fall into that....Hmmm...I have a few days to decide on my EOI withdrawal, before the next invite round!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, this is from DIAC:

To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, the qualification will need to be recognised as being of a *standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification. *Generally, applicants will be able to request an opinion on their qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when seeking their skills assessment. For further information about this process, applicants should contact the relevant assessing authority.

So, the letter says my qualification is assessed as comparable to a bachelors degree...So, is it ok for me to assume I am getting 15 pts and keep my EOI as Bachelor's degree - other?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmm, that's really interesting. But as you pointed out; the wording for the education points is Australian Bachelor's or overseas Bachelor's; it doesn't say that "equivalent" would be acknowledged.
In your case I would prob just retake the IELTS to be on the safe side; otherwise you would have to pay $3,000 to find out.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi, this is from DIAC:
> 
> To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, the qualification will need to be recognised as being of a *standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification. *Generally, applicants will be able to request an opinion on their qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when seeking their skills assessment. For further information about this process, applicants should contact the relevant assessing authority.
> 
> So, the letter says my qualification is assessed as comparable to a bachelors degree...So, is it ok for me to assume I am getting 15 pts and keep my EOI as Bachelor's degree - other?


Sorry, I'm really not sure about this.


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

*Need help for the qualifcation points*

I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.

I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.

Two days ago I received my ACS skill assessment with the following details.

• Your Master of Information Systems from university of xxxx completed November 2011 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Master of Information Technology from university of xxxx completed August 2010 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Bachelor of Computer Application from xxxx University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing

Which means my overseas bachelor degree is not equivalent to Australian bachelor degree, however my both master degree is comparable to Australian Master degree.

According to immigration website they says
"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."

So my question is that do I qualify to claim 15 points for the qualification if my bachelor is not equivalent?

Please help me guys with your understanding and personal experience.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

nazz said:


> I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.
> 
> I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.
> 
> ...


With an Australian Master's you can definitely claim the 15 points for a Bachelor's. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

I saw you got a lot of contradictory information to this question. So here the quote: "At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian
educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard... 15 points"

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf

So a Master's degree from an Australian institution will definitely get you 15 points. Hope this clarifies it.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I saw you got a lot of contradictory information to this question. So here the quote: "At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian
> educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard... 15 points"
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf
> ...


Hi all,
I have a doubt regarding points for education. I claimed 5 points for my masters degree done in Australia (master of Information Systems). I did my bachelors in English honours (BA English honours) from india. As the two degrees (masters and bachelors) have no link with each other, can I claim 15 points for overseas bachelors degree. I have my masters degree assessed by ACS, do I have to get my bachelors degree assessed too? If yes, then how - as it's not related to masters degree ( so ACS won't do that).
Please help


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a doubt regarding points for education. I claimed 5 points for my masters degree done in Australia (master of Information Systems). I did my bachelors in English honours (BA English honours) from india. As the two degrees (masters and bachelors) have no link with each other, can I claim 15 points for overseas bachelors degree. I have my masters degree assessed by ACS, do I have to get my bachelors degree assessed too? If yes, then how - as it's not related to masters degree ( so ACS won't do that).
> Please help


If your Master's degree fulfills all the requirements for Australian study (General Skilled Migration) then you can claim those 5 points. And of course, with an Australian Master's, you can definitely claim 15 points for education.


----------



## tanymech (Nov 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If your Master's degree fulfills all the requirements for Australian study (General Skilled Migration) then you can claim those 5 points. And of course, with an Australian Master's, you can definitely claim 15 points for education.


Hi Anna,

What if the M.Sc is from a UK University?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tanymech said:


> Hi Anna,
> 
> What if the M.Sc is from a UK University?


Then you can claim 15 points for education, but no points for Australian study.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I saw you got a lot of contradictory information to this question. So here the quote: "At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian
> educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard... 15 points"
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf
> ...


Hi Anne...need ur thoughts on this...

I have overseas bachelors degree and Masters degree. I have got positive ACS assessment and they have assessed my Masters degree as equivalent to AQF Masters Degree. My bachelors degree was not assessed by ACS coz it is non-IT.

Now my question...while lodging my EOI, can I claim 15 points for overseas education? Or am i eligible for only 10? Or I need to get my bachelors also assessed to get any points?


----------



## tanymech (Nov 26, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Anne...need ur thoughts on this...
> 
> I have overseas bachelors degree and Masters degree. I have got positive ACS assessment and they have assessed my Masters degree as equivalent to AQF Masters Degree. My bachelors degree was not assessed by ACS coz it is non-IT.
> 
> Now my question...while lodging my EOI, can I claim 15 points for overseas education? Or am i eligible for only 10? Or I need to get my bachelors also assessed to get any points?


Hi Anj,

I've got exactly the same situation as you. My degree is in mechanical enginerring and my masters is in IT & Mgt. Kindly update me whenver u find any usefull info related to this. I will do the same...


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

tanymech said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> I've got exactly the same situation as you. My degree is in mechanical enginerring and my masters is in IT & Mgt. Kindly update me whenver u find any usefull info related to this. I will do the same...


Hi tanymech, I had posted this query few days back as well and in the below thread... I have got a response from a senior member saying i'll get 15 points...but now I have started to hear visa being rejected because of wrong claims in the EOI (eventhough it was a mistake)...so just want to be sure...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/95033-got-acs-assessment-18-days-2.html#post928200


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, guess it has been answered... You can def claim 15 points.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, guess it has been answered... You can def claim 15 points.


Thanks Anne...just wanted to make sure that I don't claim wrong points in my EOI...this scenario has become very scary these days...


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi tanymech, I had posted this query few days back as well and in the below thread... I have got a response from a senior member saying i'll get 15 points...but now I have started to hear visa being rejected because of wrong claims in the EOI (eventhough it was a mistake)...so just want to be sure...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/95033-got-acs-assessment-18-days-2.html#post928200


That's true. I also come to know that lots of visas being rejected recently.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Sorry, I'm really not sure about this.


Hi Anne,

Many thanks for all your help in this regard. Actually DIAC confirmed that if the assessing authority says ur qualification equals a bachelors then its the same points for a bachelors. So, it's 15 points. ACMA/ACCA = CPA (and CPA is 15 points). They all equal bachelors which is 15 points. So, it's ok. My other friends applied for the visa and their are in progress...There were no issues with regard to overstating or anything...Infact one is in the medical stage...

Thanks again for everything!


----------



## tanymech (Nov 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, guess it has been answered... You can def claim 15 points.


Hi Anne,

Need your advise on claiming points for work experience. I did a non IT degree initially and as of today I have 5+ of working experience in the IT field. I just completed the M.Sc in IT which got assessed from ACS. 

Can I claim 10 points for my 5+ experience eventough it counts as Prio experience compared to the MSc completion date? ( Compared to my non IT degree, i have post experience of 5+)

Or else, in order to claim points for work experience, does it have to be post experience?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tanymech said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Need your advise on claiming points for work experience. I did a non IT degree initially and as of today I have 5+ of working experience in the IT field. I just completed the M.Sc in IT which got assessed from ACS.
> 
> ...


Most likely your work experience will not be considered "skilled" as it was gained before the relevant qualification.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, guess it has been answered... You can def claim 15 points.


Looks like we can claim only 10 points if only masters degree is assessed.  

This is now mentioned in the EOI form :

Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Looks like we can claim only 10 points if only masters degree is assessed.
> 
> This is now mentioned in the EOI form :
> 
> Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.


Omg, I don't believe it. Considering that you need a recognized Bachelor's in order to complete a Master's, this really doesn't make much sense.

Does this mean both, Bachelor and Master need to be related to your nominated occupation? I have a BSc in Hotel Management & a Master of Accounting and was positively assessed as Accountant. I claimed 15 points and did not have any problems.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Omg, I don't believe it. Considering that you need a recognized Bachelor's in order to complete a Master's, this really doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Does this mean both, Bachelor and Master need to be related to your nominated occupation? I have a BSc in Hotel Management & a Master of Accounting and was positively assessed as Accountant. I claimed 15 points and did not have any problems.


Hey Anne...this means...you should get both your masters and bachelors degree assessed to get 15 points. If only your masters is assessed then you get only 10 points. This is what I understand...

Was both your qualifications assessed by some authority?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hey Anne...this means...you should get both your masters and bachelors degree assessed to get 15 points. If only your masters is assessed then you get only 10 points. This is what I understand...
> 
> Was both your qualifications assessed by some authority?


Yeah, I had send in both degrees to ICAA, because my Bsc included some Accounting courses for which I also send course outlines etc.
Guess I got really lucky.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Omg, I don't believe it. Considering that you need a recognized Bachelor's in order to complete a Master's, this really doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Does this mean both, Bachelor and Master need to be related to your nominated occupation? I have a BSc in Hotel Management & a Master of Accounting and was positively assessed as Accountant. I claimed 15 points and did not have any problems.


Hey Anne....just now I noticed this...

" unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to* at least *an Australian Bachelor degree."

What does this 'atleast' mean...? Does it mean that if master's degree is comparable to atleast a bachelors then u get 15 points??? Oh god...i'm confused now..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hey Anne....just now I noticed this...
> 
> " unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to* at least *an Australian Bachelor degree."
> 
> What does this 'atleast' mean...? Does it mean that if master's degree is comparable to atleast a bachelors then u get 15 points??? Oh god...i'm confused now..


I also find it extremely confusing; a Master's is of higher standard than a Bachelor's, so if it needs to be "at least" comparable, then it should actually give you 15 points if it was assessed comparable to a Masters.
And of course, no assessing body will compare a Master's to a Bachelor's; that's just nonsense.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I also find it extremely confusing; a Master's is of higher standard than a Bachelor's, so if it needs to be "at least" comparable, then it should actually give you 15 points if it was assessed comparable to a Masters.
> And of course, no assessing body will compare a Master's to a Bachelor's; that's just nonsense.


I think I have read in this forum that for few people their Overseas masters were assessed comparable to Australian bachelors...not sure though...

Now how do I proceed? Any suggestions? :decision:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> I think I have read in this forum that for few people their Overseas masters were assessed comparable to Australian bachelors...not sure though...
> 
> Now how do I proceed? Any suggestions? :decision:


Oh, ok.

Now, if you only claim 10 points, will you still have 60 points?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Oh, ok.
> 
> Now, if you only claim 10 points, will you still have 60 points?


If I get 7 in IELTS this time, then yes 60 points...but that mite possibly delay my invitations...how do i confirm whether I can claim 10 or 15 points? should i call up DIAC?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> If I get 7 in IELTS this time, then yes 60 points...but that mite possibly delay my invitations...how do i confirm whether I can claim 10 or 15 points? should i call up DIAC?


You probably should. Sorry about that!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You probably should. Sorry about that!


No problem. Thanks anyways...


----------



## tanymech (Nov 26, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> I think I have read in this forum that for few people their Overseas masters were assessed comparable to Australian bachelors...not sure though...
> 
> Now how do I proceed? Any suggestions? :decision:


Hi Anj,

Havent they mentioned anything about your M.Sc.in the ACS Assessment. Most of the times they mention the equivalent Australian qualification. If it is a M.Sc from UK, then it is porbably equivalent to a Australin Post graduate Dip or Degree.

If it is equivalent to a PG Dip or a Degree, I think you can claim 15...


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

tanymech said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> Havent they mentioned anything about your M.Sc.in the ACS Assessment. Most of the times they mention the equivalent Australian qualification. If it is a M.Sc from UK, then it is porbably equivalent to a Australin Post graduate Dip or Degree.
> 
> If it is equivalent to a PG Dip or a Degree, I think you can claim 15...


I have done my MCA...and ACS has assessed it equivalent to AQF Masters degree.


----------



## tanymech (Nov 26, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> I have done my MCA...and ACS has assessed it equivalent to AQF Masters degree.


I think you are fine.

"or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the *qualification* to be of a similar standing to *at least *an Australian Bachelor degree"

In your case, the qualification is ur MCA. And it has been assessed as a Masters which has a higher NVQ/AVQ level compared to a Bachelor degree....


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

tanymech said:


> I think you are fine.
> 
> "or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the *qualification* to be of a similar standing to *at least *an Australian Bachelor degree"
> 
> In your case, the qualification is ur MCA. And it has been assessed as a Masters which has a higher NVQ/AVQ level compared to a Bachelor degree....


Yeah...I too feel now that it should be fine...thanks!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

hey guys, my co is about to refuse my application on the grounds that I have claimed 15 points for education while assessing authority (ACS) has only assessed my masters degree . even though I have a bachelor degree in computer science. 
seems that both degrees should be mentioned by assessing body. God this is insane obviously a masters is higher than a bachelor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> hey guys, my co is about to refuse my application on the grounds that I have claimed 15 points for education while assessing authority (ACS) has only assessed my masters degree . even though I have a bachelor degree in computer science.
> seems that both degrees should be mentioned by assessing body. God this is insane obviously a masters is higher than a bachelor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhh....this is bad....I am in the same situation as well. Thanks for updating mate...but, did u check with your CO about the clause that is mentioned in the EOI form which is mentioned in the posts above??


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> hey guys, my co is about to refuse my application on the grounds that I have claimed 15 points for education while assessing authority (ACS) has only assessed my masters degree . even though I have a bachelor degree in computer science.
> seems that both degrees should be mentioned by assessing body. God this is insane obviously a masters is higher than a bachelor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Btw...has ACS assessed your masters degree equivalent to AQF Masters?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> Btw...has ACS assessed your masters degree equivalent to AQF Masters?


Yes, I actually did my masters in Sydney Australia. 
This is a quote from ACS assessment letter: 

Your Master of Science and Technology from xxxx university completed in yyyy has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master degree with a major in computing.

nothing about my bachelor in computer science mentioned on the letter. 

CO insist that I only get 10 points for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have claimed 70 points on EoI and CO say 65 because of this. and she is willing to refuse my application over this mistake. if it was actually a mistake. 

can anybody help me by pointing out where exactly does it say that a masters degree without a bachelor assessed worth only 10 points!!!!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> Yes, I actually did my masters in Sydney Australia.
> This is a quote from ACS assessment letter:
> 
> Your Master of Science and Technology from xxxx university completed in yyyy has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master degree with a major in computing.
> ...


when filling up the EOI, you will be able to see a '?' symbol in the Education section. When you click on that, you can see the below statement...

Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.


I really cannot understand what they mean by this because 'or' part says :

or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to *at least* an Australian Bachelor degree.

It is confusing...really...mayb u can point this statement out to CO and tell her this is what confused you...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> when filling up the EOI, you will be able to see a '?' symbol in the Education section. When you click on that, you can see the below statement...
> 
> Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.
> 
> ...


well, this information is not mentioned in 
booklet 6: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
nor in points test fact sheet:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf
actually the fact sheet says: 


> 15 points:
> At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard


they dont expect people to get information from the (?) symbol when filling out the EOI. what should I do now...


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> when filling up the EOI, you will be able to see a '?' symbol in the Education section. When you click on that, you can see the below statement...
> 
> Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.
> 
> ...


Although i dont have to worry about this since they have assessed my master and bachelor both .. But yes this is a confusing situation .. 

you have master degree .. but you dont get points for that .. if they dont assess bachelor also .. 

but this is also not clear that your bachelor should be related to the code you are applying for or that can be any bachelor degree which is equal to AQF bachelor


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Omg, I don't believe it. Considering that you need a recognized Bachelor's in order to complete a Master's, this really doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Does this mean both, Bachelor and Master need to be related to your nominated occupation? I have a BSc in Hotel Management & a Master of Accounting and was positively assessed as Accountant. I claimed 15 points and did not have any problems.


i guess since your masters was from australia so you can clain 10 pionts for masters and 5 points for australian education MAYBE !


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

fmasaud84 said:


> Although i dont have to worry about this since they have assessed my master and bachelor both .. But yes this is a confusing situation ..
> 
> you have master degree .. but you dont get points for that .. if they dont assess bachelor also ..
> 
> but this is also not clear that your bachelor should be related to the code you are applying for or that can be any bachelor degree which is equal to AQF bachelor



Well in the EOI education section: the help states: 
List all currently enrolled and previously completed study from secondary level and above.

So should I have ignored entering my bachelor degree as it was not assessed by ACS!! 
the help text clearly states to list ALL. now whether DIAC award points to them or not. it is no problem for me as i have 70 points in case 15 points awarded to education or 65 points if im awarded 10 points.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> Well in the EOI education section: the help states:
> List all currently enrolled and previously completed study from secondary level and above.
> 
> So should I have ignored entering my bachelor degree as it was not assessed by ACS!!
> the help text clearly states to list ALL. now whether DIAC award points to them or not. it is no problem for me as i have 70 points in case 15 points awarded to education or 65 points if im awarded 10 points.


Ah...now this is another confusion..I have not clicked on the 'Submit' section in the EOI yet...but does that mean aftr clicking on 'Submit' there is no place in the form to mention how many points you are claiming or to modify your claim???


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Ah...now this is another confusion..I have not clicked on the 'Submit' section in the EOI yet...but does that mean aftr clicking on 'Submit' there is no place in the form to mention how many points you are claiming or to modify your claim???


Hi Anj,

you can submit your EOI .. Any way you can change it later 


you can try to enter your masters only and in the end they show the points break down .. there you can see how many points they are awarding you for masters only.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> you can submit your EOI .. Any way you can change it later
> 
> ...


Thanks...will try that...but is there any section in the form where they ask whether any of your education is assessed by ACS?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Thanks...will try that...but is there any section in the form where they ask whether any of your education is assessed by ACS?


List all currently enrolled and previously completed study from secondary level and above.

The client can include more than one qualification by selecting "Add".
Example: 
Information should include:
•Any non-Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) studies
•Trade certificates;
•Diplomas and Advanced Diplomas;
•Bachelor, Honors or Masters degrees;
•Doctoral degrees;

Clients are eligible to be awarded points for overseas qualifications. The department will need to be satisfied the qualification attained is of a recognised standard to a qualification awarded by an Australian institution.

Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.

Most Assessing Authorities that undertake Skills Assessments can also provide an opinion on a client’s relevant qualifications. A client can also seek an opinion on an unrelated qualification from VETASSESS.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> Yes, I actually did my masters in Sydney Australia.
> This is a quote from ACS assessment letter:
> 
> Your Master of Science and Technology from xxxx university completed in yyyy has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master degree with a major in computing.
> ...


Hey omarau....any updates on your application? Did you talk to your CO?


----------



## dragonery (Nov 5, 2012)

omarau said:


> Yes, I actually did my masters in Sydney Australia.
> This is a quote from ACS assessment letter:
> 
> Your Master of Science and Technology from xxxx university completed in yyyy has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master degree with a major in computing.
> ...


Not meant to be discouraging, but i think the statement is pretty clear. I did a law degree in Australia and in particular immigration law, we were trained to read legislation and things like that. 

Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.

It means, Master degree will only get 10 points
UNLESS you can show:
1)you complete an Australian Bachelor degree
2) Your Bachelor degree is assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree.

If your assessment authority didn't show that your bachelor degree is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor degree in AQF, it's correct for the CO to award only 10 points to your EOI

I hope this assists.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> Hey omarau....any updates on your application? Did you talk to your CO?


well yes, she was nice enough to acknowledge my confusion regarding this but she said that she can not make decisions outside of legislation. so i sent her a withdrawal notice


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> well yes, she was nice enough to acknowledge my confusion regarding this but she said that she can not make decisions outside of legislation. so i sent her a withdrawal notice


Hey...one question...any idea why ACS did not assess your bachelors inspite of it being in Computer science? where did you do your bachelors from and how long was the course? did u submit ur bachelors details also for assessment? 

because from what I have heard if your bachelors and masters both is in CS, ACS will assess both...just wanted to know why it did not happen for u...


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

dragonery said:


> Not meant to be discouraging, but i think the statement is pretty clear. I did a law degree in Australia and in particular immigration law, we were trained to read legislation and things like that.
> 
> Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.
> 
> ...


Hi dragonery....assessing authority will assess only those qualification which closely relates to your nominated occupation. In my case, only my masters was in computers and bachelors is in non-computers, hence ACS assessed only my masters degree....so what should happen in this case?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

dragonery said:


> Not meant to be discouraging, but i think the statement is pretty clear. I did a law degree in Australia and in particular immigration law, we were trained to read legislation and things like that.
> 
> Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.
> 
> ...


One more point which I want to bring to your notice is this :

"or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to *at least* an Australian Bachelor degree"

they have mentioned your masters should be assessed 'atleast' equivalent to bachelors...so what I understood from this is...if your masters is assessed equivalent to AQF masters (which is higher that bachelors), I will get 15 points...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

dragonery said:


> Not meant to be discouraging, but i think the statement is pretty clear. I did a law degree in Australia and in particular immigration law, we were trained to read legislation and things like that.
> 
> Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.
> 
> ...


well i agree its crystal clear here. but the problem is that it is hidden between EOI help pages!!! doesnt make any sense, it is not mentioned in the visa fact sheet or booklet 6.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> well i agree its crystal clear here. but the problem is that it is hidden between EOI help pages!!! doesnt make any sense, it is not mentioned in the visa fact sheet or booklet 6.


Hey...can u answer my previous question of why ACS did not assess your bachelors?


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hey...can u answer my previous question of why ACS did not assess your bachelors?


I have same situation like you, and ACS told me that they can't compare Master to Bachelor.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hey...can u answer my previous question of why ACS did not assess your bachelors?


will you make 60 points even if you dont get 15 points ?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> will you make 60 points even if you dont get 15 points ?


If I get 7 in IELTS then i'll get 60 pts...but that will delay my invitation


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> If I get 7 in IELTS then i'll get 60 pts...but that will delay my invitation


dont worry eventually you will get invitation !!

just dont take any risk .. i am not claiming 1 years exp which has reduced my points from 65 to 60 .. just because that i may not be able to give any further documents for that .. i have the reference letter on company letterhead from 2007.. 

there may be a delay in invitation but you will not face any issue during the visa application process


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> dont worry eventually you will get invitation !!
> 
> just dont take any risk .. i am not claiming 1 years exp which has reduced my points from 65 to 60 .. just because that i may not be able to give any further documents for that .. i have the reference letter on company letterhead from 2007..
> 
> there may be a delay in invitation but you will not face any issue during the visa application process


Yeah that is true...but what I am thinking is Omarao has faced this problem because ACS did not assess his bachelors in spite of it being in computers...But my case is that my bachelors is not in computers.... just wondering....


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Yeah that is true...but what I am thinking is Omarao has faced this problem because ACS did not assess his bachelors in spite of it being in computers...But my case is that my bachelors is not in computers.... just wondering....


I have followed Omaru's story quite closely and I can be sure that you can not get 15 points with your Master degree. Your Master degree must be endorsed by an overseas Bachelor degree which is assessed by ACS equivalent to Australia Bachelor degree. Otherwise, I doubt that you gain 10 points only.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> I have followed Omaru's story quite closely and I can be sure that you can not get 15 points with your Master degree. Your Master degree must be endorsed by an overseas Bachelor degree which is assessed by ACS equivalent to Australia Bachelor degree. Otherwise, I doubt that you gain 10 points only.


Yes....I think you are right....it is mentioned more clearly here

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

I guess I will go ahead with 60 points rather that getting rejected at a later stage....All thanks to Omar for updating his case in the forum...

@Omar : I know it is very disheartening for such a case to happen while your are at the end of your process. Anyways...don't loose hope and keep going...I'm sure u'll soon be flying to Oz land soon...good luck!


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Yes....I think you are right....it is mentioned more clearly here
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Could someone help me on the following question i posted on the forum.?

I am also in similar confusion about ACS assessment on my educational qualifications.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tech-m-tech-one-choose-acs-qualification.html 

Waiting for your inputs .. 

Thanks in Advance !!!!!


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi dragonery....assessing authority will assess only those qualification which closely relates to your nominated occupation. In my case, only my masters was in computers and bachelors is in non-computers, hence ACS assessed only my masters degree....so what should happen in this case?



Hi anj0907, 

Thanks for your reply. 

I am also in same situation.

I have my bachelor degree in Electronics ( I believe enough subjects related to ICT and Masters from Chemical Engineering ( Not enough subjects that would match to ICT). 

So if i apply with both Bachelors and Masters degree for ACS, how they would evaluate ? Bachelor or Masters or both. ??

I am asking this question because if they considered only the higher degree not the bachelor degree, i fear of this would give me a negative result. 

Please provide your inputs . 


Thanks.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> Hey...one question...any idea why ACS did not assess your bachelors inspite of it being in Computer science? where did you do your bachelors from and how long was the course? did u submit ur bachelors details also for assessment?
> 
> because from what I have heard if your bachelors and masters both is in CS, ACS will assess both...just wanted to know why it did not happen for u...


i truly dont know, i thought that acs just assess the higher qualification so i didnt pay attention to that.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

sureshv said:


> Hi anj0907,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


I have bachelor in computer engineering which is 4 years degree and masters in computer systems and networks which is 1.5 year

I have sent both to ACS and they have assessed my masters equal to AQF master degree and bachelor equal to AQF bachelor degree 

They have mentioned both on the ACS result 

I hope this answer may help you

They assess all the documents they are not ignoring bachelor if this is equal to their standards


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

sureshv said:


> Hi anj0907,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...



You can send both of them to ACS. They will assess the one that they feel is more closely related.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys 
I'm trying to lodge a new EOI, and have faced the same problem as I'm facing now
I have only listed my master degree in the education history section and still received 15 points for that!

What exactly should I choose / should have chosen, in order not to over claim educational points ?
It seems to me that the EOI system is awarding 15 points for master degree whether or not accompanied with a recognized bachelor degree. if thats the case, is it really my mistake that EOI calculated wrong points for my education! 

this is driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> Guys
> I'm trying to lodge a new EOI, and have faced the same problem as I'm facing now
> I have only listed my master degree in the education history section and still received 15 points for that!
> 
> ...


Oh...now this is weird...i really don't know what they are expecting us to do ....try posting this in 'EOI submitted club' or other forums...mayb some1 will know...


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi omarau...I guess you should select the option 'Other qualification or awards recognised by assessing authority' and not Masters....i guess this will give you 10 points...please try it out and keep us posted...hope it works!




omarau said:


> Guys
> I'm trying to lodge a new EOI, and have faced the same problem as I'm facing now
> I have only listed my master degree in the education history section and still received 15 points for that!
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonery (Nov 5, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> One more point which I want to bring to your notice is this :
> 
> "or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to *at least* an Australian Bachelor degree"
> 
> they have mentioned your masters should be assessed 'atleast' equivalent to bachelors...so what I understood from this is...if your masters is assessed equivalent to AQF masters (which is higher that bachelors), I will get 15 points...


Haha, i think this is getting very technical and i will say what i really think.

Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised *the qualification* to be of a *similar standing* to at least *an Australian Bachelor degree*.


The question at hand is not about whether your AQF master is higher than bachelor standard. It is, definitely, there is no doubt about that.
Note what i have bolded and highlighted, "the qualification" is referring to your Bachelor degree. What they are concerned with is whether your Bachelor degree is comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree level. Of course, it is entirely possible that your Bachelor Degree is from Harvard or Cambridge and it is comparable to a higher level degree in the AQF. But the focus here is on your Bachelor degree.

I hope that makes sense 

My


----------



## dragonery (Nov 5, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> One more point which I want to bring to your notice is this :
> 
> "or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to *at least* an Australian Bachelor degree"
> 
> they have mentioned your masters should be assessed 'atleast' equivalent to bachelors...so what I understood from this is...if your masters is assessed equivalent to AQF masters (which is higher that bachelors), I will get 15 points...


Haha, i think this is getting very technical and i will say what i really think.

Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised *the qualification* to be of a *similar standing* to at least *an Australian Bachelor degree*.


The question at hand is not about whether your AQF master is higher than bachelor standard. It is, definitely, there is no doubt about that.
Note what i have bolded and highlighted, "the qualification" is referring to your Bachelor degree. What they are concerned with is whether your Bachelor degree is comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree level. Of course, it is entirely possible that your Bachelor Degree is from Harvard or Cambridge and it is comparable to a higher level degree in the AQF. But the focus here is on your Bachelor degree.

I hope that makes sense 

My guess is you will have to get your Bachelor degree assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree standard. I am not sure how you can do that, i guess you can ask your assessment authority?

Cheers


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi omarau...I guess you should select the option 'Other qualification or awards recognised by assessing authority' and not Masters....i guess this will give you 10 points...please try it out and keep us posted...hope it works!


Hey Omarau...did u submit your EOI? Please update...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,
A short question: what about assessments from VETASSESS? Will they assess only the highest degree or both BSc and MSc?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> Hey Omarau...did u submit your EOI? Please update...


I dont know if i mentioned this here earlier. Here is what happened, i was trying to submit new EOI, and this time i was careful to only list my master degress in the education history section as it is the only one recognized by my assessing authority. To my surprise EOI system has awarded 15 points to me again. It seems EOI will award the 15 points to the masters degree whether or not accompanied with a recognized bachelor. 
This mean that even if I have only listed my master degree the first time I would have ended facing the exactly same problem as now. 
I communicated this to my CO stating that there seems to be no point in withdrawing my application since there is clearly a bug in the system and it is unfair that I should pay the price of a buggy new system. 
to make things even more complicated I found about the system bug after I sent my CO my withdrawal request. Now it all lies in the hands of my CO. I hope she understands


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi omarau...I guess you should select the option 'Other qualification or awards recognised by assessing authority' and not Masters....i guess this will give you 10 points...please try it out and keep us posted...hope it works!


Hey omarau...i think u did not see this post of mine about selecting 'Other qualifications or awards recognised by assessing authority'....did u try selecting this option instead of 'Masters' in the education section??? I think this will give u 10 points and this is what we have to select in our case...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> Hey omarau...i think u did not see this post of mine about selecting 'Other qualifications or awards recognised by assessing authority'....did u try selecting this option instead of 'Masters' in the education section??? I think this will give u 10 points and this is what we have to select in our case...


you're right, didnt see that post before. 

I did try that actually and did get 10 points. But, the thing is my assessing authority has clearly identified my qualifications as comparable to Australian *Master* degree. why should I select other qualifications, unless this explicitly mentioned in EOI, which is not the case. So from my point of view, system is buggy since i only inserted master degree and still got 15! 
this is my current argument with DIAC, what do you think? do you agree with my point? 
There is no way to know that if I only have master assessed then I should select "other qualifications". baseline here* "not my mistake"*


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes...the system is ambiguous for our case...I totally agree...and nowhere in the education section it says that you have to enter only your 'assessed' qualification...instead it says 'enter all your qualifications above higher secondary level' ...moreover, I have also heard about few people in this forum who have got their visa in spite of only their Masters being assessed by ACS (sometime long back). I think it depends on the CO and they take the call whether to proceed or not... 

anyways..let us see what your CO has to say on this...do keep me posted...




omarau said:


> you're right, didnt see that post before.
> 
> I did try that actually and did get 10 points. But, the thing is my assessing authority has clearly identified my qualifications as comparable to Australian *Master* degree. why should I select other qualifications, unless this explicitly mentioned in EOI, which is not the case. So from my point of view, system is buggy since i only inserted master degree and still got 15!
> this is my current argument with DIAC, what do you think? do you agree with my point?
> There is no way to know that if I only have master assessed then I should select "other qualifications". baseline here* "not my mistake"*


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

omarau said:


> you're right, didnt see that post before.
> 
> I did try that actually and did get 10 points. But, the thing is my assessing authority has clearly identified my qualifications as comparable to Australian *Master* degree. why should I select other qualifications, unless this explicitly mentioned in EOI, which is not the case. So from my point of view, system is buggy since i only inserted master degree and still got 15!
> this is my current argument with DIAC, what do you think? do you agree with my point?
> There is no way to know that if I only have master assessed then I should select "other qualifications". baseline here* "not my mistake"*


I absolutely agree with your point. You have not made any wrong claims. If the system calculates 15 points for a Master's regardless of your input for a Bachelor's, then either the system is faulty or you should be able to claim 15 points.
Am also looking forward to the reply of your CO.


----------



## EOI60 (Dec 3, 2012)

*I found myself in the same position*

Hi Guys,

I am facing the same problem now and I had appointment with an Australian immigration lawyer (paid a lot). It seems that he believes that it is clear stated that we have to have a bachelor degree to be awarded 15 marks. I am desperate and going to see another lawyer today. Will let you know if we still have a chance. Thanks!

But I have this from my agent, it is something that case officer need to consider in awarding points, i hope it is helpful.32.6 Bachelor and post graduate qualifications

Points for this factor are awarded on the basis of an applicant attaining at least a bachelor degree awarded by an Australian educational institution, or at least a bachelor qualification awarded by another educational institution of a recognised standard. The bachelor or other qualification does not have to be related to the applicant’s nominated occupation. In determining whether an applicant’s qualification has met the requirements for award of ‘at least a bachelor qualification’ the case officer must have regard to the recognition given to the qualification by the relevant assessing authority or by VETASSESS. For example, an applicant with 3 years Diploma in Nursing from the United Kingdom is generally recognised by the relevant assessing authority, the Australian Nursing and Midwifery Council, as having obtained a qualification of comparable standard to an Australian bachelor degree. In such cases, case officers must have regard to the opinion of the assessing authority in determining whether to award points

Case officers may also be presented with claims of qualifications at masters level for the purpose of gaining points. As defined in regulation 2.26AC(6) qualifications at masters level completed in Australia require the completion of a bachelor degree awarded at an Australian tertiary educational institution or of an equivalent award. However, in certain instances, where the relevant assessing authority recognises the masters obtained by the applicant as comparable to at least bachelor level at Australian standards, case officers must have regard to this opinion in determining whether to award points. For example, the Architects Accreditation Council of Australia (AACA), the relevant assessing authority for architects, currently sets the standards for the occupation for migration purposes to be at comparable Australian masters level. In these cases, although the applicant undertakes studies that include both bachelor level and masters level courses, the applicant may only be awarded a degree at masters level. If AACA recognises the award at masters level to be comparable to at least Australian bachelor level, case officers must have regard to this opinion when awarding points.

However, in certain situations applicants may present with an Australian masters qualifications with a Bachelor qualification from overseas. In these scenarios, case officers should consider the opinion of the relevant assessing authority and whether the masters qualification is recognised as equivalent to a bachelors degree as a threshold requirement. In the absence of such an opinion case officers should refer to Country Education Profiles guidelines on the comparability of the overseas bachelors to award points. If case officers cannot verify that the overseas qualifications or the masters degree are commensurate to at least an Australian bachelors degree, applicants will still be eligible for 10 points if the qualification has been recognised by the relevant assessing authority as part of the applicant’s skills assessment - see section 32.9 Other qualifications and awards.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

EOI60 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am facing the same problem now and I had appointment with an Australian immigration lawyer (paid a lot). It seems that he believes that it is clear stated that we have to have a bachelor degree to be awarded 15 marks. I am desperate and going to see another lawyer today. Will let you know if we still have a chance. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. I'm still a bit confused about concepts such as comparing a Master's degree to a Bachelor's degree, and terms such as "at least an Australian Bachelor's degree". It points out that an Australian Master's requires an acknowledged Bachelor's, but then says the Master's has to be compared to a Bachelor's?!?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

EOI60 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am facing the same problem now and I had appointment with an Australian immigration lawyer (paid a lot). It seems that he believes that it is clear stated that we have to have a bachelor degree to be awarded 15 marks. I am desperate and going to see another lawyer today. Will let you know if we still have a chance. Thanks!
> 
> ...


this definitely explains why my CO is only giving me 10 for my Australian master degree. It is because my overseas bachelor was not recognized by the assessing authority. Nevertheless, this information is not mentioned anywhere on immi website nor on their booklets or factsheets. Also, EOI system seems not to reflect these information when calculating points for education. In my opinion, since the EOI doesnt do that, then it is the mandate of the CO to calculate points correctly. So in my case CO should reduce my claimed points from 15 to 10 and proceed with my application, not ask me to withdraw the whole application over this!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I'm still a bit confused about concepts such as comparing a Master's degree to a Bachelor's degree, and terms such as "at least an Australian Bachelor's degree". It points out that an Australian Master's requires an acknowledged Bachelor's, but then says the Master's has to be compared to a Bachelor's?!?


I agree with you. Also, "at least a bachelor degree" suggests that a master degree will fulfill this condition since a master degree is obviously higher than a bachelor.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks EOI60 for this.... and now I am more confused as what to do in my case 

ACS has assessed my overseas Masters degree as comparable to AQF masters. My overseas bachelors degree was not assessed because it is in non-IT. But, both my bachelors and Masters are from the same University....so, can I assume CO will recognise my bachelors also to be comparable to AQF bachelors...? Guys...what do u think...how do I lodge my EOI now...



EOI60 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am facing the same problem now and I had appointment with an Australian immigration lawyer (paid a lot). It seems that he believes that it is clear stated that we have to have a bachelor degree to be awarded 15 marks. I am desperate and going to see another lawyer today. Will let you know if we still have a chance. Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> Thanks EOI60 for this.... and now I am more confused as what to do in my case
> 
> ACS has assessed my overseas Masters degree as comparable to AQF masters. My overseas bachelors degree was not assessed because it is in non-IT. But, both my bachelors and Masters are from the same University....so, can I assume CO will recognise my bachelors also to be comparable to AQF bachelors...? Guys...what do u think...how do I lodge my EOI now...


i think u should get ur bachelor degree assessed by vetass just to be safe


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> i think u should get ur bachelor degree assessed by vetass just to be safe


VETASSESS takes 2 months for assessment...and instead of waiting for that I will rather lodge my EOI with 60 points instead of 65 by claiming 10 points for 'Other awards or qualifications recognised by assessing authority'


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

In the last para this statement is mentioned :

However, in certain situations applicants may present with an Australian masters qualifications with a Bachelor qualification from overseas. In these scenarios, case officers should consider the opinion of the relevant assessing authority and whether the masters qualification is recognised as equivalent to a bachelors degree as a threshold requirement.* In the absence of such an opinion case officers should refer to Country Education Profiles guidelines on the comparability of the overseas bachelors to award points.*


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> i think u should get ur bachelor degree assessed by vetass just to be safe


Did u get any reply from your CO?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi guys...just saw this on the Skill select support website

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2012/11/30/points-test-factors-%E2%80%93-are-your-claims-correct/

Again, there is nothing mentioned here about assessing your bachelors degree...it just says your masters should be 'atleast' comparable to Aus Bachelors .


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

I woke up this morning to find that my CO has disregarded my emails and complaints about EOI system and my application has already been withdrawn. To make that worse I also found a reply from my assessing authority stating that my bachelor WAS actually assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but at the time of my assessment application the result letter only mentions the highest degree which is in my case the master degree. 

This scenario is the ultimate worse i can imagine. Totally and completely compilation of system errors, rules ambiguity, and CO stubbornness.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> I woke up this morning to find that my CO has disregarded my emails and complaints about EOI system and my application has already been withdrawn. To make that worse I also found a reply from my assessing authority stating that my bachelor WAS actually assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but at the time of my assessment application the result letter only mentions the highest degree which is in my case the master degree.
> 
> This scenario is the ultimate worse i can imagine. Totally and completely compilation of system errors, rules ambiguity, and CO stubbornness.


Oh....so sad to hear this buddy...Atleast they should have given you some clarification...

btw, who is your assessing authority? If it is ACS, usually they mention all the qualifications they assess in their result letter....y don't u try forwarding the email tat you got from your assessing authority to your CO as a last try....


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> Oh....so sad to hear this buddy...Atleast they should have given you some clarification...
> 
> btw, who is your assessing authority? If it is ACS, usually they mention all the qualifications they assess in their result letter....y don't u try forwarding the email tat you got from your assessing authority to your CO as a last try....


yes the are ACS, they said that at the time of my application to them they used to list only the highest degree. now i think they have changed that. 
The stupid thing is that they asked me to apply for assessment again to list my bachelor degree along with my masters. so i sent them a really angry email, saying that they should have provided me with a letter that maximizes my chances of a successful visa application not vice versa. 

Whether or not they add my bachelor to my result letter I will apply again since i still have 65 points


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, I still don't see any mistake in your application...did u check this link?

Points Test Factors ? are your claims correct? » SkillSelect Support

It clearly tells u can claim 15 points,

To receive 15 points for a Masters or Honours degree you must:

a) also have an Australian Bachelor degree, or

b) your *Masters degree* must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards (assessing authorities can provide an opinion on your qualifications). 





omarau said:


> yes the are ACS, they said that at the time of my application to them they used to list only the highest degree. now i think they have changed that.
> The stupid thing is that they asked me to apply for assessment again to list my bachelor degree along with my masters. so i sent them a really angry email, saying that they should have provided me with a letter that maximizes my chances of a successful visa application not vice versa.
> 
> Whether or not they add my bachelor to my result letter I will apply again since i still have 65 points


----------



## EOI60 (Dec 3, 2012)

*feedback from a lawyer*

I went to see an immigration lawyer today and according his point of view he suggests me to claim 15marks for my qualification eventhough I do not have a bachelor degree. His groud is that master is higher than bachelor and since we have already completed master degree then is should be considered that we have met the requirement of a bachelor level. So I accepted the invitation today.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

just make sure you dont get to the point i reached,.i had to withdraw my application because my co didnt agree with my point, which is the same as your lawyer. just be careful 



EOI60 said:


> I went to see an immigration lawyer today and according his point of view he suggests me to claim 15marks for my qualification eventhough I do not have a bachelor degree. His groud is that master is higher than bachelor and since we have already completed master degree then is should be considered that we have met the requirement of a bachelor level. So I accepted the invitation today.


----------



## EOI60 (Dec 3, 2012)

*what you are planning to do next?*

Thanks! It's so complicated and I do not know what to do. Are you going to bring this to the court or you want to re-submit your EOI?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

EOI60 said:


> Thanks! It's so complicated and I do not know what to do. Are you going to bring this to the court or you want to re-submit your EOI?


I have enough points to resubmit my EOI again, and I think i my case will be eligible for a refund. so except for the time wasted and impact on my heart i will be lodging an EOI again.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I'm still a bit confused about concepts such as comparing a Master's degree to a Bachelor's degree, and terms such as "at least an Australian Bachelor's degree". It points out that an Australian Master's requires an acknowledged Bachelor's, but then says the Master's has to be compared to a Bachelor's?!?


Lawyer's are clear about it in that fashion because they have been with the system since before skillselect and so have read many wordings of the same rule even before skillselect and understood it well (so there's some history to this rule). Basically, what it means is that in order for your Masters to be counted (and recognised by DIAC for the 15 points), you must also have a Bachelors degree that is recognised by DIAC. It is just the case that these rules are from statute (Migration Act, etc) and so there is a lot of 'statutory interpretation' involved (a skill which is generally taught to lawyers and to a small extent, migration agents in a smaller manner). So sometimes, it may be confusing for the lay person.

This is sometimes why many people use migration agents and lawyers. Given the EOI system, and the fact that it does not cost much to get an agent to help fill in the EOI (for now at least), it would be a good investment to get an agent for the EOI just to be sure you have it right or when not sure of certain things. Then once EOI is sorted nicely, you could either apply on your own or continue to use an agent for the application as well (that is the costly part I think). The EOI is the backbone of your application, and best part is, at the moment it does not cost too much for an agent to do it for you (unless prices change of course). Otherwise may make errors on the EOI machine (albeit I understand the argument that one person said that if it's the machine's fault, perhaps one should be excused. Don't know how co would respond to that though??)


----------



## EOI60 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes you are right. If you can get refund then it's better to apply it again.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, i did talk to an immigration agent and he said he thinks I am eligible for 15 points but asked me to confirm again with DIAC...the problem is the criteria mentioned by DIAC of having a 'Masters degree which is at least comparable to a bachelors of australian standard" is ambiguous...



immi888 said:


> Lawyer's are clear about it in that fashion because they have been with the system since before skillselect and so have read many wordings of the same rule even before skillselect and understood it well (so there's some history to this rule). Basically, what it means is that in order for your Masters to be counted (and recognised by DIAC), you must also have a Bachelors degree that is recognised by DIAC. It is just the case that these rules are from statute (Migration Act, etc) and so there is a lot of 'statutory interpretation' involved (an art which is only taught to lawyer and to a small extent, migration agents in a smaller manner) .
> 
> This is sometimes why many people use migration agents and lawyers. Given the EOI system, and the fact that it does not cost much to get an agent to help fill in the EOI (for now at least), it would be a good investment to get an agent for the EOI just to be sure you have it right or when not sure of certain things. Then once EOI is sort nicely, you could either apply on your own or continue to use an agent for the application as well (that is the costly part I think). The EOI is the backbone of your application, and best part is, at the moment it does not cost too much for an agent to do it for you (unless prices change of course). One small advantage of the EOI system I guess.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good to know that you are going to get a refund...some relief...



omarau said:


> I have enough points to resubmit my EOI again, and I think i my case will be eligible for a refund. so except for the time wasted and impact on my heart i will be lodging an EOI again.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey EOI...good luck for your application...can u explain your case a bit more? You have said you do not have a bachelors degree...



EOI60 said:


> I went to see an immigration lawyer today and according his point of view he suggests me to claim 15marks for my qualification eventhough I do not have a bachelor degree. His groud is that master is higher than bachelor and since we have already completed master degree then is should be considered that we have met the requirement of a bachelor level. So I accepted the invitation today.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Well, i did talk to an immigration agent and he said he thinks I am eligible for 15 points but asked me to confirm again with DIAC...the problem is the criteria mentioned by DIAC of having a 'Masters degree which is at least comparable to a bachelors of australian standard" is ambiguous...


I think you can call DIAC and ask if the agent asked you to confirm with DIAC first. I remember I called DIAC to ask a few things because I had some questions due to the wordings on the website. They were helpful. 

The reason being that it is different from case to case basis (different fact scenarios in each applicant). It may be the case that you do have 15 points after all based on your facts but call DIAC to check first as that is the safest way to go about it.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Good to know that you are going to get a refund...some relief...


Yea - good to know he will get a refund. That's very fair to get a refund.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, I will do that. Thanks...

btw, Is there any email ID of DIAC to which I can post my query? coz it is better to have a written confirmation than verbal one...I mite need to show some proof in later stages...




immi888 said:


> I think you can call DIAC and ask if the agent asked you to confirm with DIAC first. I remember I called DIAC to ask a few things because I had some questions due to the wordings on the website. They were helpful.
> 
> The reason being that it is different from case to case basis (different fact scenarios in each applicant). It may be the case that you do have 15 points after all based on your facts but call DIAC to check first as that is the safest way to go about it.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

immi888 said:


> Yea - good to know he will get a refund. That's very fair to get a refund.


it is just my speculations. if they dont refund, then who do they refund?! my case is full mistakes that I have nothing to do with.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all, after reading all the comments in this thread I have a doubt regarding points for education. I claimed 5 points for my masters degree done in Australia (master of Information Systems). I did my bachelors in English honours (BA English honours) from india. As the two degrees (masters and bachelors) have no link with each other,Overall how many points Can I claim for both Bachelors (english hons) and masters (MIS). I have my masters degree assessed by ACS but nothing is mentioned about Bachelors (eng hons-overseas) in ACS letter. Do I have to get my bachelors degree assessed too? If yes, then how - as it's not related to masters degree ( so ACS won't do that).
Please help


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Yes, I will do that. Thanks...
> 
> btw, Is there any email ID of DIAC to which I can post my query? coz it is better to have a written confirmation than verbal one...I mite need to show some proof in later stages...



There is no email id but there is an enquiry form (and they will email you back after you send them the form, so as good as emailing them). It's at their website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship (click on contacts tab)


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Hi all, after reading all the comments in this thread I have a doubt regarding points for education. I claimed 5 points for my masters degree done in Australia (master of Information Systems). I did my bachelors in English honours (BA English honours) from india. As the two degrees (masters and bachelors) have no link with each other,Overall how many points Can I claim for both Bachelors (english hons) and masters (MIS). I have my masters degree assessed by ACS but nothing is mentioned about Bachelors (eng hons-overseas) in ACS letter. Do I have to get my bachelors degree assessed too? If yes, then how - as it's not related to masters degree ( so ACS won't do that).
> Please help


Your case is same as the cases which are under discussion here...There is no clarity so far...Looks like if you want to claim 15 points for education, you will have to get your bachelors degree assessed by VETASSESS. Otherwise you are eligible only for 10 points...but I suggest you also to confirm your case with DIAC coz as mentioned above, the criteria differs from case to case...


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, I have similar concerns, as my assessment from ACS doesn't cover my education - masters degree in Civil engineering. Moreover, in my country we have no separate bachelor, and then masters degree. We have five years study, and our diplomas are masters only, no bachelor before that.

So, I decided to create online application with VETASSESS to get education points advice. However, when I began registration process, there was a question:


> Has the Skills Assessing Authority for your nominated occupation and/or DIAC referred you to VETASSESS for a qualifications assessment for Points Test purposes?


And because ACS says nothing about this, and because I still don't have SS, so DIAC is not aware as well, I answered "NO". 
but if answer is NO - the process cannot continue... 

How to deal with this?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

I just read everything, this whole story is crazy.

I submitted yesterday an EOI with 65 points thanks to my "master degree", ACS recognized my degree as a Master degree, and that's all, they're not talking about bachelor degree. 

Because I don't have a bachelor degree !

In France you can have a Master degree without having a bachelor degree.

So I have a Master degree and I have an "Associate degree" (2 years of study), but it's not a Bachelor and I didn't make this one assessed.

So now, I should cancel my EOI and only clain 10 points instead of 15 ?

That is so crazy, I'm so frustrated.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Guy, I will to lodge a new EOI today, this time im planning to under-claim my points score in two sections: 
1- I will claim 10 points for education, even though im still convinced I should get 15.
2- I will claim 5 points for overseas experience. my skills assessment mentions just under of 5 years experience (4.9), I assumed my CO will acknowledge that im still at the last job assessed. and I was correct , CO awarded 10 points. But based on my bitter experience with DIAC, I dont what to leave anything that is up to CO discretion. 
with 10 points of education + 5 points for overseas experience. I will get exactly 60 points in my EOI., i truley done mind the important thing is i get the visa doent matterr with 60, 65, or even 70 points. 
i found this on immigration booklet 6, that i based my plan on,



> If a prospective applicant receives an invitation to apply and makes an application, their application will be
> assessed against the points test. In order to be granted a visa, they will have to meet the pass mark – currently set at 60 points.
> *The points score assessed must also be equal or greater to the value of the points that were claimed in the EOI.*


what do you think guys, please brain storm with me. is it ok to under-claim? do you think it is a good or bad idea, and why?


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> what do you think guys, please brain storm with me. is it ok to under-claim? do you think it is a good or bad idea, and why?


It looks like a nice idea, actually I think in the same way. And because many others with 5 year master's degrees from overseas have been compared to a bachelor equivalent, I entered my Masters degree as a bachelor. The points are the same, though. But now I'm concerned whether DIAC will assume this as incorrect entry?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> It looks like a nice idea, actually I think in the same way. And because many others with 5 year master's degrees from overseas have been compared to a bachelor equivalent, I entered my Masters degree as a bachelor. The points are the same, though. But now I'm concerned whether DIAC will assume this as incorrect entry?


What does your ACS result letter says ?

Mine says that my degree has been assessed as comparable to an AFQ Master Degree with a major in computing. That's all.

That does not say that it's equivalent to a bachelor, so I had to modify my EOI and put that my master is an "Advanced Diploma" to only get 10 points.

Because it seems that they won't give you 15 points il you only have a Master even if the online system gives you eh 15 points !


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> What does your ACS result letter says ?
> 
> Mine says that my degree has been assessed as comparable to an AFQ Master Degree with a major in computing. That's all.
> 
> ...


 
In my case, my master's degree is not relevant to ICT, and ACS have no opinion about it. They have opinion only about my vendor certificate (MCITP) which is comparable to AQF Diploma (10 points). My concerns are how my not relevant degree to be recognised.

Actually, it seems that only those, who have masters not related to their bachelor degrees must be concerned.

However, we have no separate bachelor to be assessed...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

omarau said:


> Guy, I will to lodge a new EOI today, this time im planning to under-claim my points score in two sections:
> 1- I will claim 10 points for education, even though im still convinced I should get 15.
> 2- I will claim 5 points for overseas experience. my skills assessment mentions just under of 5 years experience (4.9), I assumed my CO will acknowledge that im still at the last job assessed. and I was correct , CO awarded 10 points. But based on my bitter experience with DIAC, I dont what to leave anything that is up to CO discretion.
> with 10 points of education + 5 points for overseas experience. I will get exactly 60 points in my EOI., i truley done mind the important thing is i get the visa doent matterr with 60, 65, or even 70 points.
> ...


Hi Omarau,
thank you very much for keeping us posted about your case. And sorry to hear that your CO ignored your mails and just withdrew your application.

Regarding your question: I agree that it would be easier to claim only 10 points for education. Better than a re-assessment which takes time & costs money. However, I really don't see a need to under-claim your experience points. As you said, the CO accepted your claims and it is customary to do so. But anyways, I understand that you want to be 100% sure, and even with 60 points you might get an invite in 10 days if you lodge your new EoI asap.


----------



## Sameera_89 (Oct 19, 2012)

omarau said:


> Guy, I will to lodge a new EOI today, this time im planning to under-claim my points score in two sections:
> 1- I will claim 10 points for education, even though im still convinced I should get 15.
> 2- I will claim 5 points for overseas experience. my skills assessment mentions just under of 5 years experience (4.9), I assumed my CO will acknowledge that im still at the last job assessed. and I was correct , CO awarded 10 points. But based on my bitter experience with DIAC, I dont what to leave anything that is up to CO discretion.
> with 10 points of education + 5 points for overseas experience. I will get exactly 60 points in my EOI., i truley done mind the important thing is i get the visa doent matterr with 60, 65, or even 70 points.
> ...



*omarau*

You can request a Recognition Letter from ACS.

When would I need a Recognition Letter?
"If you have had a suitable skills assessment and you would like to have your other ICT qualifications recognised, the letter can be used with DIAC for qualification points purposes. Please note this is only advisable if you have more than one ICT qualification."

Hope it Helps.


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

I called the DIAC, the guy told me that if I only have been assessed for a Master Degree without a Bachelor I can only claim 10 points. So it is. What a mess !

Anyway I still get 60 points instead of 65, it's gonna be OK....
Good luck to all.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys....I have news...I finally got through the DIAC number today...

Actually, they themselves seemed pretty confused with this scenario....

I told them there are cases where CO refused to proceed with the application in later stages coz of this...then they asked me whether my bachelors is related to nominated occupation or not...I said No...

After some discussions and after placing my call on hold for couple of times, they told me this :

"Since your assessing authority has assessed your Masters Degree and since Masters is higher than Bachelors. You do not have to get your bachelors degree assessed separately and you can claim 15 points...."  !!! 
Exactly what I wanted to hear....

Now, shall I go ahead and claim 15 points? What do you guys think?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Guys....I have news...I finally got through the DIAC number today...
> 
> Actually, they themselves seemed pretty confused with this scenario....
> 
> ...


Confusion !! other guy called DIAC and they had a different answer .

you should record that guy's answer and keep as proof


----------



## tanymech (Nov 26, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Guys....I have news...I finally got through the DIAC number today...
> 
> Actually, they themselves seemed pretty confused with this scenario....
> 
> ...


you should record that guy's answer and keep as proof [/QUOTE]

Anji Boy... thank you verry much for ur follow up. Try to get a written confirmation to be on the safe side.

I think you should go ahead. But don't u think that it is safe to apply via an Agent?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Confusion !! other guy called DIAC and they had a different answer .
> 
> you should record that guy's answer and keep as proof


I feel it differs from case to case....In Eddy's case he does not have a bachelors degree at all...so mayb tats y they asked to claim 10 points...can that be the reason?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Tanymech...What can an agent do in this? I think it is upon DIAC to decide...and if DIAC decides not to go ahead with the application, I don't think an agent also can do anything about it....

Btw...I did contact an agent...and he also asked me to confirm with DIAC


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> I feel it differs from case to case....In Eddy's case he does not have a bachelors degree at all...so mayb tats y they asked to claim 10 points...can that be the reason?


There is no doubt that Eddy can only claim 10 points since he only has a Master's without a Bachelor's. That's a completely different case...
Anyways, I agree that it would be quite risky for you to lodge an application based on the information provided by one DIAC agent who obviously seemed confused about this scenario. Unless confirmed in writing I don't think you would have any chance to get reimbursed in case the info is incorrect. I would recommend contacting DIAC in writing about this.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> There is no doubt that Eddy can only claim 10 points since he only has a Master's without a Bachelor's. That's a completely different case...
> Anyways, I agree that it would be quite risky for you to lodge an application based on the information provided by one DIAC agent who obviously seemed confused about this scenario. Unless confirmed in writing I don't think you would have any chance to get reimbursed in case the info is incorrect. I would recommend contacting DIAC in writing about this.


I can only see an automated Enquiry form for pre-lodgement enquiries in the immigration website. In that, I do not see any place to type in my queries....Is there any email ID to which I can send my queries?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> I can only see an automated Enquiry form for pre-lodgement enquiries in the immigration website. In that, I do not see any place to type in my queries....Is there any email ID to which I can send my queries?


Oh, sorry, wasn't aware of that. Not quite sure whether they will be able to help, but maybe [email protected] or [email protected] would work?!

India - Contacts

Contact Us - Visas and Migration - Australian High Commission


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Oh, sorry, wasn't aware of that. Not quite sure whether they will be able to help, but maybe [email protected] or [email protected] would work?!
> 
> India - Contacts
> 
> Contact Us - Visas and Migration - Australian High Commission


Not sure....but let me give it a shot....Thanks!


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Not sure....but let me give it a shot....Thanks!


Support Centre » SkillSelect Support
here is the link for putting your inquiry


----------



## BrunoMex (Oct 24, 2012)

It seems that when an applicant has a qualification that is not in his/her nominated occupation, and thus not assessable by the assessing authority, the final word is on DIAC.

Here is what is written in the following link:
(google ANZSCO software engineer, since I cannot post URLs)

The above link provides a description of software engineer, however the same wording appears for practically every occupation:



> Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department.* In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications*


In other words, my understanding is that DIAC does not automatically reject to award points for qualifications if an advice was not provided by a relevant authority (i.e. the qualification not mentioned in the assessment letter). I believe that whether or not the qualifications were mentioned in the assessment letter, DIAC will decide on its own how many points will be awarded.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,
I am hopping someone can help me with this: In my VETASSESS assessment the only information given about my qualification is "Bachelor of Science (in original language) awarded by (...) is at the required level". My Master degree is not mentioned in the assessment letter. Can I claim 15 points for this?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> I am hopping someone can help me with this: In my VETASSESS assessment the only information given about my qualification is "Bachelor of Science (in original language) awarded by (...) is at the required level". My Master degree is not mentioned in the assessment letter. Can I claim 15 points for this?


Yes, you can claim 15 points.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

so finally some good news from my side,
I emailed NSW and explained my situation and how I had to withdraw my visa application, they were kind enough to send me an invitation to apply for a visa again subclass 190 

now my EOI stands for 65 points as I have only claimed 10 points for education since only master degree was listed as comparable to AFQ Australian standards by ACS. 

my question now is:
when I fill out the actual visa application (after hitting the "apply visa" button), in the education history section. should I now list all my degrees or just the one in ACS letter? 
it is the same question that is in the EOI, have the applicant completed a study above secondary ....

please guys brainstorm with me I dont want to make any other mistake, I want to make it easy and straightforward for my prospective CO.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

omarau said:


> so finally some good news from my side,
> I emailed NSW and explained my situation and how I had to withdraw my visa application, they were kind enough to send me an invitation to apply for a visa again subclass 190
> 
> now my EOI stands for 65 points as I have only claimed 10 points for education since only master degree was listed as comparable to AFQ Australian standards by ACS.
> ...


Just be truthful and list all degrees. The question clearly states "Give details of all past and current studies"; so just do exactly that. The CO will see that you only claimed 10 points for education so you'll be fine. Don't complicate things by omitting information.

P.S. congrats regarding the SS


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

this is the help text from the visa application: 

Highest recognised qualification

This is the highest recognised qualification that the applicant has undertaken and not the highest qualification relating to their nominated occupation.

Example

If the applicant has completed a Bachelor degree and a Masters degree, the applicant should select the Masters degree as the highest recognised qualification.

If the applicant has nominated Accountant as their occupation and hold a Bachelor of Commerce, but have also completed a Doctor of Philosophy, the applicant should select the Doctor of Philosophy as their highest recognised qualification.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi 

Got some bad news from vetassess. My wife did B.com Hons from India and completes CA after three years. India doesn't have bachelor's in accounting as a separate degree. 

We sent her CA as well as B com degree/marksheets to vetassess for verification. To clarify their assessment I sent them email few days back and they said that since my wife did CA and that was relevant they didn't check if b com was relevant or not. they also said that degree ( as 
Per b com name) was in commerce not in accounting they didn't look at coursework she did and just looked at her CA certificate and gave positive assessment.

Problem is this as she completed her CA three years after bachelor's and she won't be able to count her work experience. 
They are asking us to pay again for assessment if we want to include her bachelor's. I am very angry but don't know what is my best option. I dont want to pay 700 again for assessment which they should have done earlier.


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> this is the help text from the visa application:
> 
> Highest recognised qualification
> 
> ...


Hi Omar,

I just called the DIAC on phone and they confirmed that an applicant would get 15 points for Masters in Australia if they are assessed by the relevant authority as AQF Masters Degree irrespective of where you did your UG, and whether or not the assessing authority has included your UG qualification. So, I think in your case the CO did a very bad mistake(after all they are humans too). Try lodging a complaint against them.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Guys....I called up DIAC again today...and they told me that I can claim 15 points based on my Masters Degree alone if my Masters Degree is assessed as *atleast *comparable to Australian Bachelors Degree...I do not have to get my bachelors Degree assessed and neither does my bachelors have to be related to nominated occupation...

Omarau : I think in ur case CO rejected your application because your Masters Degree was just a one year course and you had claimed 15 points for a One year course....just a guess...


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Guys....I called up DIAC again today...and they told me that I can claim 15 points based on my Masters Degree alone if my Masters Degree is assessed as *atleast *comparable to Australian Bachelors Degree...I do not have to get my bachelors Degree assessed and neither does my bachelors have to be related to nominated occupation...
> 
> Omarau : I think in ur case CO rejected your application because your Masters Degree was just a one year course and you had claimed 15 points for a One year course....just a guess...


Dont trust DIAC word. They dont know anything as I learned from my own experience.


----------



## swaminathan (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey,
I am trying to call DIAC from India and the line just doesn't connect. I am trying 0061 1300 364 613 alternatively tried ±61 too,but no luck.Can anyone here help me with the number. Thanks


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,

I think I found the answer for those who want to claim 15 points for their Masters without getting their UG assessed. We have to apply for something called as Recognition Letter from the respective assessing authorities which is especially for dual degree holders like UG and PG.

In ACS it clearly states that if you have UG and Masters qualifications the assessment will be only for Masters or highest qualification. And if you require your UG to be assessed for the basis of points you should apply for this Recognition Letter.

Taken from ACS FAQ website:

"When would I need a Recognition Letter?

If you *have had a suitable skills assessment* and you would like to have your *other ICT qualifications recognised*, the letter can be used *with DIAC for qualification points purposes*. Please note this is only advisable if you have more than one ICT qualification."

It also states that:

"I have a Skills Assessment from a different assessing authority but I would like my ICT qualification recognised. Should I apply for a recognition letter?

Yes, you can apply for a Recognition Letter to claim points for your qualification with DIAC."

Hope I did give you all some useful information.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi cnsaikrishna, Recognition letter is for people who have an ICT degree and their nominated occupation is assessed by some other authority...In my case my Masters is related to my nominated occupation and hence was assessed by ACS, but my bachelors is a non-ICT (non-computer) degree which cannot be assessed by ACS.




cnsaikrishna said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think I found the answer for those who want to claim 15 points for their Masters without getting their UG assessed. We have to apply for something called as Recognition Letter from the respective assessing authorities which is especially for dual degree holders like UG and PG.
> 
> ...


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi cnsaikrishna, Recognition letter is for people who have an ICT degree and their nominated occupation is assessed by some other authority...In my case my Masters is related to my nominated occupation and hence was assessed by ACS, but my bachelors is a non-ICT (non-computer) degree which cannot be assessed by ACS.


I understand what you are saying. what you have to do is you have to apply for Recognition Letter from the relevant authority who can assess your *bachelors degree*.

By the way what is ur Bachelors?

Hope you understand what I'm conveying to you. Recognition Letter is not same as Skills Assessment. It is a letter to just tell the DIAC people that your UG is equivalent to Australian UG even though you have Masters assessed in different field. Got it?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, I understand. My bachelors is in Mathematics. I can get a 'Points Test Advice' from VETASSESS, but that will take another one month or so and will delay my process in whole...In their website, it is also mentioned that the application needs to be referred from another assessing authority or DIAC...so still unsure whether this is really required in my case...



cnsaikrishna said:


> I understand what you are saying. what you have to do is you have to apply for Recognition Letter from the relevant authority who can assess your *bachelors degree*.
> 
> By the way what is ur Bachelors?
> 
> Hope you understand what I'm conveying to you. Recognition Letter is not same as Skills Assessment. It is a letter to just tell the DIAC people that your UG is equivalent to Australian UG even though you have Masters in different field. Got it?


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Yes, I understand. My bachelors is in Mathematics. I can get a 'Points Test Advice' from VETASSESS, but that will take another one month or so and will delay my process in whole...In their website, it is also mentioned that the application needs to be referred from another assessing authority or DIAC...so still unsure whether this is really required in my case...


Well even I'm in the same situation as you. I called the DIAC regarding this and the answer I got is positive. The operator told me that if I have assessed Australian Masters degree then I'm eligible for 15 points. No additional assessment for UG is required. But looking at the case of omar I have my own doubts regarding this. So trying to contact my lawyer. It could be also a case where the CO of Omar was wrong. so very very  and


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes....this is very frustrating...I was so sure I can claim 15 points...
the only reason I can see for rejection in Omarau's case is that his Master Degree was for only one year and also his bachelors degree assessment details was not given by ACS in the result letter eventhough his bachelors was in ICT.

What are you qualifications? 

Please keep me posted on what your lawyer tells u...



cnsaikrishna said:


> Well even I'm in the same situation as you. I called the DIAC regarding this and the answer I got is positive. The operator told me that if I have assessed Australian Masters degree then I'm eligible for 15 points. No additional assessment for UG is required. But looking at the case of omar I have my own doubts regarding this. So trying to contact my lawyer. It could be also a case where the CO of Omar was wrong. so very very  and


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned I don't trust DIAC anymore. When I called them, the guy was totally lost with this rule. So I prefer claim 10 points instead of 15. There are still a lot of available invitations for Software engineer, so I don't worry, it will come.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> I saw you got a lot of contradictory information to this question. So here the quote: "At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian
> educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard... 15 points"
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf
> ...


im afraid not.my masters is from Australian university and I only got 10 points. and trust me I tried to show them how their published information suggest otherwise but in vain,i had to withdraw my application eventually


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Yes....this is very frustrating...I was so sure I can claim 15 points...
> the only reason I can see for rejection in Omarau's case is that his Master Degree was for only one year and also his bachelors degree assessment details was not given by ACS in the result letter eventhough his bachelors was in ICT.
> 
> What are you qualifications?
> ...


I have done my B.E in Comp Sci in India and Masters in Comp Sci in Australia. ACS assessed my skills as equivalent to AQF Masters degree but failed to recognize my UG degree. When researched I found this in ACS website explaining their actions very clearly._

DIAC award points for only the highest educational qualifications attained by the applicant. DIAC require the ACS to assess whether the Australian and Overseas educational qualification is comparable to the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) and if it is closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

Australian educational qualifications are assessed by the ACS according to the:

ICT content
Relevance to the nominated ANZSCO code.
Overseas educational qualifications are assessed by the ACS according to the:

Comparability to the Australian Qualifications Framework
ICT content
Relevance to the nominated ANZSCO code.
With regards to the Educational Qualification, the ACS result letter will state:

The Highest Educational Qualification attained by the applicant
Comparability to the Australian Qualifications Framework
Relevance to the nominated ANZSCO code.
Examples:

1. An applicant has an Australian Masters degree and an overseas Bachelors degree.

If the Australian Masters degree meets the requirements, this will be the only qualification reported as comparable to an AQF Masters degree.
If the requirements are met by a combination of both degrees, the highest comparable degree will be the only qualification report in the result letter.
2. An applicant has an overseas Masters degree and an overseas Bachelors degree.

If the overseas Masters degree meets the requirements, this will be the only qualification reported as comparable to an AQF Masters degree.
If the requirements are met by a combination of both degrees, the highest comparable degree will be the only qualification report in the result letter.
3. An applicant has an overseas Masters degree.

If the overseas Masters degree meets the AQF requirements, this will be the only qualification reported as comparable to an AQF Masters degree.
If the overseas Masters degree does not meet the AQF requirement but meets an AQF Bachelors requirement, the overseas Masters degree will be comparable to an AQF Bachelors degree and will be report as such.
Please Note:

Applicants are free to request a recognition letter for each individual educational qualification but please check DIAC requirements before applying as the skills assessment in most cases contains all the required information.
The ACS does not determine how many points are awarded. The immigration guidelines are subject to change, please contact DIAC for further information._

This states very clearly that ACS will only recognise highest qualification and I have to apply for Recognition Letter for my UG (costing me AUD 500). Since Omar didnt get his UG recognised he lost his points.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

This is very weird...the education section in Skill Select clearly says this

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, *or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.* 

Did your CO tell you clearly that it is because your bachelor was not assessed? Or can it be coz u claimed 15 points for a 1year course? 



omarau said:


> im afraid not.my masters is from Australian university and I only got 10 points. and trust me I tried to show them how their published information suggest otherwise but in vain,i had to withdraw my application eventually


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

This is really unfair on their part if we have to spend extra even after spending for the assessment ....but is this a new rule or something? coz I have read that for some people all their ICT qualifications are mentioned in their ACS result letter ....Not sure why it does not happen for few people... 




cnsaikrishna said:


> I have done my B.E in Comp Sci in India and Masters in Comp Sci in Australia. ACS assessed my skills as equivalent to AQF Masters degree but failed to recognize my UG degree. When researched I found this in ACS website explaining their actions very clearly._
> 
> DIAC award points for only the highest educational qualifications attained by the applicant. DIAC require the ACS to assess whether the Australian and Overseas educational qualification is comparable to the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) and if it is closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> This is very weird...the education section in Skill Select clearly says this
> 
> To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, *or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.*
> 
> Did your CO tell you clearly that it is because your bachelor was not assessed? Or can it be coz u claimed 15 points for a 1year course?


my CO wasnt informative in anyway, what I understood from her was since bachelor wasnt mentioned as comaprable toasutralian bachelor on result letter then she will only award the 10 points for masters. 
in my acs result letter masters is comparable to australian masters!


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> my CO wasnt informative in anyway, what I understood from her was since bachelor wasnt mentioned as comaprable toasutralian bachelor on result letter then she will only award the 10 points for masters.
> in my acs result letter masters is comparable to australian masters!


Hi Omar, if possible can post the letter here sent by the CO which asked you to withdraw your application? It is just that we might see a different view from what you are looking into.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

cnsaikrishna said:


> Hi Omar, if possible can post the letter here sent by the CO which asked you to withdraw your application? It is just that we might see a different view from what you are looking into.


you will be surprised, the email which CO asked me to withdraw my application never mentioned why.
I had to guess myself based on previous email from CO saying something about education: 



> I have been unable to substantiate your education as being comparable to an Australian Bachelor which you will need to satisfy the points requirements


here I told her that Im not claiming points for bachelor but for masters. so she wrote: 



> I can use the Masters degree for points but only 10 points applies, not the 15 points which is the case with the Bachelor. This will leave you unable to satisfy the points requirement. I will refer these documents for verification and comparison.


then I received the advice to withdraw. as you can see no explanation of rules or anything. DIAC could not be trusted guys, they have so many applications and if one is refused they have plenty to expect. I think they take the easy way. instead my CO look for workarounds for my problem or even communicate with me or with ACS she asked me to either withdraw or face refusal and lose my chances of a refund, so I withdraw  now hoping for a refund
im just so frustrated of why she couldnt point this out earlier? why wait 4 months to discover this...situation in syria doesnt bare any delays


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> you will be surprised, the email which CO asked me to withdraw my application never mentioned why.
> I had to guess myself based on previous email from CO saying something about education:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Omar. This makes it very clear that you need a Recognition Letter from ACS. You can definitely claim 15 points with this as this letter proves that UG is equivalent to Australian Bachelor which exactly your CO asked for. ACS also says this can applied by only those people who have already been Skills assessed which proves more to the point that it is meant for us. See below for more details. Be ready to spend AUD 500 for this.

Recognition Letter Applications | Australian Computer Society


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for this buddy....

Well, I still don't understand how can she say you get only 10 points for masters when everywhere in the skill select website....it says 15 points for bachelors or Masters (which is comparable to atleast bachelors)...

and as u said...4 months is a really really long time to respond to such a basic level info...hats off to your patience man...really....:clap2:



omarau said:


> you will be surprised, the email which CO asked me to withdraw my application never mentioned why.
> I had to guess myself based on previous email from CO saying something about education:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi all!

having all in this thread into an account, I think that the safer way to deal with this is to get additional VETASSESS points advise for education.

in EddyFR's case, he is happy to have enough points even with 10 points for education. For me, however, 15 points are a must for getting 60 points.

the cost of this point advice(AUD250) is quite reasonable, instead of loosing AUD3060 isn't it?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi all!
> 
> having all in this thread into an account, I think that the safer way to deal with this is to get additional VETASSESS points advise for education.
> 
> ...


Of course, if you need this 15 points to reach the 60, AUD250 to do that is quite reasonable, you're totally right


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi all!
> 
> having all in this thread into an account, I think that the safer way to deal with this is to get additional VETASSESS points advise for education.
> 
> ...


Any idea how long it takes to get this result?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> Thanks for this buddy....
> 
> Well, I still don't understand how can she say you get only 10 points for masters when everywhere in the skill select website....it says 15 points for bachelors or Masters (which is comparable to atleast bachelors)...
> 
> and as u said...4 months is a really really long time to respond to such a basic level info...hats off to your patience man...really....:clap2:


what patience man im at the edge of having a heart attack 
im just trying to do the reasonable thing, and apply again and take their stupid advice into account


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Any idea how long it takes to get this result?


according to this thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ation-assessment-timeframes-2.html#post901732
13 weeks...

but as long as I have just sent my documents for NSW SS, and their processing time is nearly 8 weeks, it will be comparable. Furthermore, the quoted post above is from last year, VETASSESS now have a online system (little strange one, you have to send your paper documents by post to an online system ?!) so it could be faster, I hope.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> what patience man im at the edge of having a heart attack
> im just trying to do the reasonable thing, and apply again and take their stupid advice into account


lolz...don't worry mate...no one can stop you this time....good luck! lane:


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> according to this thread:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ation-assessment-timeframes-2.html#post901732
> 13 weeks...
> 
> but as long as I have just sent my documents for NSW SS, and their processing time is nearly 8 weeks, it will be comparable. Furthermore, the quoted post above is from last year, VETASSESS now have a online system (little strange one, you have to send your paper documents by post to an online system ?!) so it could be faster, I hope.


Thanks for the info...


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> what patience man im at the edge of having a heart attack
> im just trying to do the reasonable thing, and apply again and take their stupid advice into account


Omar, what is your skill/occupation as assessed by the ACS? I think I found something which I will share if I'm right.


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Thanks for the info...


anj, what is your skill/occupation as assessed by the ACS? I think I found something which I will share if I'm right.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

this might shed some light for ACS applicants, and maybe everyone else
Recognition Letter Applications | Australian Computer Society
ACS is acting like commercial retail man, they give u a result letter with the highest degree only, if u want a letter that lists all qualifications you have its another 500$ .
I would rather apply with 10 points than pay and wait 

@cnsaikrishna software engineer


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> this might shed some light for ACS applicants, and maybe everyone else
> Recognition Letter Applications | Australian Computer Society
> ACS is acting like commercial retail man, they give u a result letter with the highest degree only, if u want a letter that lists all qualifications you have its another 500$ .
> I would rather apply with 10 points than pay and wait
> ...


So now you consent that Masters degree should be applied with this recognition letter to get 15 points?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

omarau said:


> this might shed some light for ACS applicants, and maybe everyone else
> Recognition Letter Applications | Australian Computer Society
> ACS is acting like commercial retail man, they give u a result letter with the highest degree only, if u want a letter that lists all qualifications you have its another 500$ .
> I would rather apply with 10 points than pay and wait
> ...


I have sent them my both degrees and this is the result

i did not pay extra money 

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your MCTS from Microsoft completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Master in Computer Systems and Networks from Donetsk National Technical University completed March 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Computer Engineering from Donetsk National Technical University completed December 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I have sent them my both degrees and this is the result
> 
> i did not pay extra money
> 
> ...


Well I guess you are lucky then. When did you apply for Skills Assessment? First check whether it is Recognition Letter or Skills Assessment because in ACS site they have clearly mentioned they will recognise only highest qualification.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

the whole thing is very confusing, the sure things so far is:
masters by itself whether Australian or overseas equals 10
bachelor equals 15 points
result letter is important
DIAC operators are very unreliable and inconsistent with each others 
CO has the final call
claiming 15 points for masters only will most probably cost you 3060 AUD


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

omarau said:


> the whole thing is very confusing, the sure things so far is:
> masters by itself whether Australian or overseas equals 10
> bachelor equals 15 points
> result letter is important
> ...


Exactly, nice summary !


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> the whole thing is very confusing, the sure things so far is:
> masters by itself whether Australian or overseas equals 10
> bachelor equals 15 points
> result letter is important
> ...


Not sure what to say. They can't be so preposterous that they would award 15 points for Bachelor and 10 points for Masters. I'm almost sure that your CO made a bad mistake (may be inexperienced) and moreover she wasn't clear on what grounds she was asking you to withdraw your application. 

Your case is very exceptional and haven't heard a story similar to yours in any forum. Also all migration agents and DIAC operators replied positively that an assessed Masters degree would fetch 15 points irrespective of whether UG is recognized. You should lodge a complaint *after you get refund of application fees*.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

cnsaikrishna said:


> Well I guess you are lucky then. When did you apply for Skills Assessment? First check whether it is Recognition Letter or Skills Assessment because in ACS site they have clearly mentioned they will recognise only highest qualification.


This is the text.. and i had applied for skill assessment


23 October 2012

Dear Mr Masaud,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 25 September 2012.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your MCTS from Microsoft completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Master in Computer Systems and Networks from Donetsk National Technical University completed March 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Computer Engineering from Donetsk National Technical University completed December 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing


----------



## kothandaraman (Dec 6, 2012)

*Hi UStoAUSi*

I have totally 6 plus of experience in IT. 2 years work exp between bachelor and master degree. I am applying for ACS. whether ACS will consider 6 years of exp or not ??
Please advice.



UStoAusi said:


> Dont trust DIAC word. They dont know anything as I learned from my own experience.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

omarau said:


> this might shed some light for ACS applicants, and maybe everyone else
> Recognition Letter Applications | Australian Computer Society
> ACS is acting like commercial retail man, they give u a result letter with the highest degree only, if u want a letter that lists all qualifications you have its another 500$ .
> I would rather apply with 10 points than pay and wait
> ...


Guys I can attest that its not only acs which is doing this, we had similar case with Vetassess. They recognized my wife's CA certificate but not her Bachelor's degree and they are asking us to file again or get point advice to get her degree included. 
We may loose some work experience which falls between completion of her Bachelors and CA.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

kothandaraman said:


> I have totally 6 plus of experience in IT. 2 years work exp between bachelor and master degree. I am applying for ACS. whether ACS will consider 6 years of exp or not ??
> Please advice.


It can only be recognized if you were qualified for the job after completion of your bachelor's. Let say your bachelor's was in civil engineering and you started working after that and then you did masters in computer science. In this case ACS MAY say that you did not have relevant degree. I am not 100% sure but this is my judgement.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

guys i think i just solved the enigma of the DIAC's statement: 



> At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard = 15 points


you get the 15 points if you have: 
- At least a Bachelor degree,
- Or, a Bachelor degree with Honours,
- Or, a Bachelor degree with Masters,



> At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with 1- Honours or 2-Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard = 15 points


Im not a native English speaker, but this wording is really really tricky, it made me believe that a masters alone is enough for the 15 points.


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

*Good News*



omarau said:


> guys i think i just solved the enigma of the DIAC's statement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Omar,

Good news for you and me.

Two days ago I have demanded(had to mail them thrice) ACS to produce me revised assessment letter to include my Bachelors in the assessment as requested DIAC. So, yesterday they gave me a new assessment(no extra cost) which included my Bachelors as comparable to AQF Bachelors degree. So yes, now I will get 15 points. 

Now you try to mail them. first they will ask to apply for new assessment. DON'T DO IT. Say it has been requested by DIAC and not by you. This should work. Do not waste those points.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

cnsaikrishna said:


> Hi Omar,
> 
> Good news for you and me.
> 
> ...


The first ACS agent who I wrote to said that I have to apply again, regardless of what I told her, I sent maybe 5 emails to convince her, she even refused to issue me a note mentioning that ACS only listed highest qualification at the time of my application. 
Anyway I sent another email asking for something else, got an answer from another ACS agent, asked him again to include my bachelor degree and he seems to be ok with it, but he said an updated letter might have to wait until after Christmas closure (21st December – 14th January 2013). 

in my case i had to withdraw my application of this who's god mistake this is!!! 
anyway i will be lodging a new visa application claiming 65 points if i get updated letter i will be assessed for 70 which is good in case something else goes wrong with diac regarding points calculations


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> The first ACS agent who I wrote to said that I have to apply again, regardless of what I told her, I sent maybe 5 emails to convince her, she even refused to issue me a note mentioning that ACS only listed highest qualification at the time of my application.
> Anyway I sent another email asking for something else, got an answer from another ACS agent, asked him again to include my bachelor degree and he seems to be ok with it, but he said an updated letter might have to wait until after Christmas closure (21st December – 14th January 2013).
> 
> in my case i had to withdraw my application of this who's god mistake this is!!!
> anyway i will be lodging a new visa application claiming 65 points if i get updated letter i will be assessed for 70 which is good in case something else goes wrong with diac regarding points calculations


Same story happened to me. The lady who wrote to you first is just an operator who responds to our e-mails and has minimal knowledge. The second guy must be a case officer, in my case his name is Scott. He was the one who revised my assessment letter and included Bachelors in it. So you must be getting your letter soon for claiming 15 points.

No doubt it is the mistake of ACS as it didn't have the knowledge of what DIAC is asking for. Applicants like us are being crushed because of no proper communication between ACS and DIAC.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

im super crushed man, lost 4 months of time in a country that is being destructed by war. 
i might have also lost 3060 AUD but im not sure yet, still waiting for DIAC decision of refund. in my experience their decisions make no sense. i still dont understand how could ACS no to know about DIAC regulations?? and how could DIAC not know that ACS only lists highest degree. I was happy when ACS acknowledged my masters. i didnt know this will destroy my application  
if acs update my letter then i will have 70 points and have claimed 65 so i should be on the safe side,.

btw, what date is on your acs assessment letter?


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> im super crushed man, lost 4 months of time in a country that is being destructed by war.
> i might have also lost 3060 AUD but im not sure yet, still waiting for DIAC decision of refund. in my experience their decisions make no sense. i still dont understand how could ACS no to know about DIAC regulations?? and how could DIAC not know that ACS only lists highest degree. I was happy when ACS acknowledged my masters. i didnt know this will destroy my application
> if acs update my letter then i will have 70 points and have claimed 65 so i should be on the safe side,.
> 
> btw, what date is on your acs assessment letter?


same date of the first assessment. only added one line to the same letter, rest is same. good luck!!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

cnsaikrishna said:


> same date of the first assessment. only added one line to the same letter, rest is same. good luck!!


whats the actual date brother? I want to know if you got your assessment around the same time I got mine. 
The date on my result letter is 1-Dec-2011


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> whats the actual date brother? I want to know if you got your assessment around the same time I got mine.
> The date on my result letter is 1-Dec-2011


I got mine on 30/1/12 and the revised letter also has the same date.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

cnsaikrishna said:


> I got mine on 30/1/12 and the revised letter also has the same date.


so when are you planning to apply the visa?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

its holiday seasons, DIAC off days are in the following post

DIAC and State Xmas closure dates

good luck for those waiting for the grant, and for those waiting for rest of documents to lodge their applications  

I'm waiting for new ACS letter and new passport for wife and will lodge a new visa application mid January 2013. I hope 2013 will be my grant year, 2012 was a full of unfortunate events for me


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Just an update from my side, today I lodged my second visa application with 65 points


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

omarau said:


> The first ACS agent who I wrote to said that I have to apply again, regardless of what I told her, I sent maybe 5 emails to convince her, she even refused to issue me a note mentioning that ACS only listed highest qualification at the time of my application.
> Anyway I sent another email asking for something else, got an answer from another ACS agent, asked him again to include my bachelor degree and he seems to be ok with it, but he said an updated letter might have to wait until after Christmas closure (21st December – 14th January 2013).
> 
> in my case i had to withdraw my application of this who's god mistake this is!!!
> anyway i will be lodging a new visa application claiming 65 points if i get updated letter i will be assessed for 70 which is good in case something else goes wrong with diac regarding points calculations



Hi,
Would you mind telling me about it more. In my case, I have bachelor degree from India which is not related to my ICT Business Analyst code. I got my masters degree assessed by ACS for ICT Business Analyst. Is this scenario similar to yours. Should I also contact ACS for including my Bachelor degree in the result letter.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sam18 said:


> Hi,
> Would you mind telling me about it more. In my case, I have bachelor degree from India which is not related to my ICT Business Analyst code. I got my masters degree assessed by ACS for ICT Business Analyst. Is this scenario similar to yours. Should I also contact ACS for including my Bachelor degree in the result letter.


if its possible you should definitely contact ACS,
read more here
Points Test Factors ? are your claims correct? » SkillSelect Support
in ur EOI u should only claim 10 points for education if only masters is mentioned in ur acs letter, otherwise u may be force to withdraw ur application or wrose get rejected


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

omarau said:


> if its possible you should definitely contact ACS,
> read more here
> Points Test Factors ? are your claims correct? » SkillSelect Support
> in ur EOI u should only claim 10 points for education if only masters is mentioned in ur acs letter, otherwise u may be force to withdraw ur application or wrose get rejected


Hi, Thanks for the information. But, will ACS mention my Non ICT (Bachelor of arts from India) in the assessment letter. Because my bachelor is not in ICT. My master degree in australia is the only degree I have in ICT.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sam18 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the information. But, will ACS mention my Non ICT (Bachelor of arts from India) in the assessment letter. Because my bachelor is not in ICT. My master degree in australia is the only degree I have in ICT.


no acs will only assess ICT related degrees, maybe you should check with VETASS to give you an opinion letter. or if u have enough points with only 10 points for education, u can lodge your application right away and save time and money


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

This is a quote from an immigration newsletter that I receive every now and then:



> *15 points for an Australian Masters?*
> 
> With the new visa classes which began on the 1st July using the online EOI system came the automatic points tally the DIAC system would allocate applicants. We found that just by listing any Australian Masters Degree the system would allocate 15 points automatically. The problem is that DIAC's Procedural Advice Manual (PAM) did not agree and like the PAM's DIAC web site states;
> 
> ...


man every way I look at my case I find that I was right and DIAC was very very very wrong and mean in their decision


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

omarau said:


> This is a quote from an immigration newsletter that I receive every now and then:
> 
> 
> 
> man every way I look at my case I find that I was right and DIAC was very very very wrong and mean in their decision


Congratz Omar on your new application... You are a very brave guy...I just logged into this thread today, after months! I was terrified to read your story...You have handled it very courageously! All the best again...You will soon be on ur way to Aus! lane:


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

omarau said:


> This is a quote from an immigration newsletter that I receive every now and then:
> 
> 
> 
> man every way I look at my case I find that I was right and DIAC was very very very wrong and mean in their decision


do not leave it easy Omar. You can ask for compensation from DIAC for any loss of money because of this. This is just preposterous. How can one be a case officer without the knowledge of any laws?? They are just making money out of us.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

VVV said:


> Congratz Omar on your new application... You are a very brave guy...I just logged into this thread today, after months! I was terrified to read your story...You have handled it very courageously! All the best again...You will soon be on ur way to Aus! lane:


you just lift my spirits my friend, thank you for your post. 
i also complained to the commonwealth ombudsman and asked for an explanation + a refund + priority processing for my new application. I will send my old case officer the case with MRT that proves her point wrong just to show her how wrong she was. i will cc her whole team as well 

in typical world i wouldnt be that frustrated but man im unfortunate enough to be applying from syria, the most dangerous country to be right now on the whole planet i just want to get my visa to aus and get the hell out of here. looks gonna take a while now


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

cnsaikrishna said:


> do not leave it easy Omar. You can ask for compensation from DIAC for any loss of money because of this. This is just preposterous. How can one be a case officer without the knowledge of any laws?? They are just making money out of us.


COs make a lot of mistakes apparently for them our case is just one in a million application for us it is our destiny. dont trust COs think of all the cases that their refusal decision was reversed by MRT. this gives me nightmares


----------



## cnsaikrishna (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

I got my 190 approved this morning. My education qualifications were never questioned by the CO. I have Bachelors from India and Masters from Australia and my Skills Assessment recognises both. This could be the reason for my approval.

All the best.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

two days ago I got a refund approve notification for the application that I had to withdraw. seems they were convinced with my case  

now waiting for CO to show for my new application, sigh


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

omarau said:


> two days ago I got a refund approve notification for the application that I had to withdraw. seems they were convinced with my case
> 
> now waiting for CO to show for my new application, sigh


Congratz Omar...It's great that you are getting the cash back at least, given all the stress you had to go through...This time around, I am sure u will get a direct grant as now you are an expert of the process  Good Luck!:clap2:


----------



## justinli2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

HI. I have the same problem with you. I have a master degree and an advanced diploma assessed by ACS. I've lodged the app claiming 15 points in qualification. What I can do now is to wait for the judgement of CO.


----------



## justinli2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

Guys, I got worried again about the qualification points stuff. Did any of you receive 15 points with master alone assessed?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

woooohoooooooooooooo

got my visa granted just now ))) im so happpy thanks for you all for supporting me through this .........


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

omarau said:


> woooohoooooooooooooo
> 
> got my visa granted just now ))) im so happpy thanks for you all for supporting me through this .........


Congratz Omar :clap2::clap2::clap2: You deserved this very much after all the saga you had to go through...All the best for the move lane:lane:lane:


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

Why not just ask the assessing authority what their words are supposed to mean? They will tell you whether the degree is comparable or not?


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

justinli2012 said:


> Guys, I got worried again about the qualification points stuff. Did any of you receive 15 points with master alone assessed?


I have a friend who is looking to apply with Master's qualification. He has 8 years banking experience too.


----------



## justinli2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

abcd_guy said:


> I have a friend who is looking to apply with Master's qualification. He has 8 years banking experience too.


Looking forward to your update then. Thanks.


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Guys Some desperate help needed.

I have a suitable skills assessment with a family sponsor using 489 visa. I have work experience but it is not post qualified but the system has picked it as 5 points. I am wondering how it moves forward now, I am suppose to submit my application soon but I do not want to claim those 5 points even without it I have 65 points but I am worried CO will reject it please help!!!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tdsw said:


> Hi Guys Some desperate help needed.
> 
> I have a suitable skills assessment with a family sponsor using 489 visa. I have work experience but it is not post qualified but the system has picked it as 5 points. I am wondering how it moves forward now, I am suppose to submit my application soon but I do not want to claim those 5 points even without it I have 65 points but I am worried CO will reject it please help!!!


You are right to be concerned. If your experience is not post-qualification you cannot claim those 5 points. If you lodge your application right now your visa will be rejected on the basis of incorrect claims.
You should edit your EoI and select "not related" so that the system does not calculate the 5 points. If you already received the invitation, the best thing to do is either let the EoI lapse and then edit it, or simply lodge a new EoI and delete the previous one as soon as it is unfrozen.


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Guys Some desperate help needed.

I have a suitable skills assessment with a family sponsor using 489 visa. I have work experience but it is not post qualified but the system has picked it as 5 points. I am wondering how it moves forward now, I am suppose to submit my application soon but I do not want to claim those 5 points even without it I have 65 points but I am worried CO will reject it please help!!!


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> You are right to be concerned. If your experience is not post-qualification you cannot claim those 5 points. If you lodge your application right now your visa will be rejected on the basis of incorrect claims.
> You should edit your EoI and select "not related" so that the system does not calculate the 5 points. If you already received the invitation, the best thing to do is either let the EoI lapse and then edit it, or simply lodge a new EoI and delete the previous one as soon as it is unfrozen.


Hi Anne,

I did no know about it I just filled out my previous work experience. And I have also filled out the date I completed my studies. I do not understand why it gave me 5 points.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tdsw said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> I did no know about it I just filled out my previous work experience. And I have also filled out the date I completed my studies. I do not understand why it gave me 5 points.


Well, it's a fairly new system and unfortunately there are still a few kinks. I know it's frustrating, but there is nothing you can do but work around it. Even though you could consider this a system error, it is ultimately your responsibility to make sure that your EoI claims the correct points before you submit it, so lodging an application right now would definitely lead to a visa refusal and the loss of $3,000. As I said, the only thing you can do is lodge a new EoI or wait and modify your existing one. Sorry to be the bearer of such bad news.


----------



## Nani (Mar 1, 2013)

hi everyone

i have sent my bachelors degree certificates to ACS and they ammended my old ACS skill assessment and issued updated one which includes my masters and bachelors degree comparable to AQF Bachelors degree. The new one is issued with old reference number and old date. Just wondering if this information may be useful to anyone who is need. thnks


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Nani said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have sent my bachelors degree certificates to ACS and they ammended my old ACS skill assessment and issued updated one which includes my masters and bachelors degree comparable to AQF Bachelors degree. The new one is issued with old reference number and old date. Just wondering if this information may be useful to anyone who is need. thnks



Can you please tell me , if you bachelor degree is in IT ?

Guys , I have assessed with AQF Master degree with major in Computing , but my bachelor degree is mentioned no where in letter.....My bachelor is other than IT...and I already have received invite from skill select and last date for me to apply is 30th May....

what should i do now..? .i m very confused....


----------



## Nani (Mar 1, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Can you please tell me , if you bachelor degree is in IT ?
> 
> Guys , I have assessed with AQF Master degree with major in Computing , but my bachelor degree is mentioned no where in letter.....My bachelor is other than IT...and I already have received invite from skill select and last date for me to apply is 30th May....
> 
> what should i do now..? .i m very confused....


My bachelor of science degree B.sc is from nagarjuna university, india which consists of maths , physics and computer science. As I got computer science in each year of 3 years course Acs amended and compared to AQF bachelor degree. In your scenario if your bachelor degree doesn't consist any computer subject then you have choose your relevant body like vetass or CPA for accounting to assess your bachelor degree. So you will be having two assessments if you want claim points for bachelor degree if it is frm non IT. But sadly if only masters degrees is assessed case officer will give 10 points. More information is available on skill support we page. If you need any further help ure welcome.


----------



## amcasperforu (Apr 17, 2013)

Guys,

Anyone who has an email address of someone from ACS that I can directly email as I have big problem as many here regarding claimed points for a bachelors degree... Please please send me as my CO just gave me little time


----------



## amcasperforu (Apr 17, 2013)

please help


----------



## ladaniel888 (May 27, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Then you can claim 15 points for education, but no points for Australian study.


Hi Anne,

I am filling the EOI online to apply for the subclass 189 permanent visa. I am not sure how many points can I claim under the qualification section. 

My background;

1. having a master degree in accounting (2 years ) awarded by a Australian university. My skill assessment authority (CA Australia) has assessed my master degree as an equivalent balachor degree in my skill assessment letter.

2. having a qualification (non-balachor) awarded by a Chineses institution. This qualification is translated as diploma in English in its certified copy. This qualification is not assessed by VETASSESS. 

I have two question:
1. can I claim 10 or 15 points for my qualifications in EOI ?

2. For my Chinese qualification, Do I choose "diploma" or 'other qualifications or award recognized by the assessing authority" in the EOI system.

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!


----------



## mustafa1 (Apr 24, 2013)

I asked CPA Australia regarding ACCA , and this was their reply : 

Dear Mr A,

Thank you for your enquiry regarding your ACCA qualification.

I am happy to assist you with your enquiry.

Associate member of ACCA (has completed all of ACCA exams and the practical work experiences requirement) is likely to be assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree. I would suggest you to apply for an assessment in order to obtain a definite assessment outcome.

I hope you find the above information helpful.

Please feel free to contact us should you have any further enquiries.

Kind Regards, 

Yenny Lukito | Qualifications Advisor | Qualifications Assessment and Migration
Member Advisory & Information Services | CPA Australia

Level 20, 28 Freshwater Place | Southbank | Victoria 3006 | Australia
T +613 9606 9677 | F +61 1300 787 673 | cpaaustralia.com.au


----------



## mikuim (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm in doubt. I graduated as Associate Degree and after that I got a Masters Degree. Can someone tells me how can I know if my masters will be accepted as a Bachelor degree with ICT Major?

The summary-of-criteria.pdf shows the following:

A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that do not require a Bachelor with an ICT major for entry into the course, must have:
a) A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study
b) At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
c) A minimum of 12 units or subjects (overseas degrees may contain less units or subjects)
d) 50% ICT content for a 2 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
e) 33% ICT content for a 3 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification

How can I have all A,B,C,D,E criterias?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------

